# Eventing Stallions



## huskimo12 (22 November 2007)

I am looking for a stallion for my mare and have a few in mind but would like to go and look at a good few before i make my mind up.  I event so would like a stallion with an eventing record does anyone have any suggestions of stallions i can go and see?  My mare doesnt have the best action so am thinking part WB at least prefereable with TB.  But am open to ideas so all suggestions welcomed!


----------



## seabiscuit (22 November 2007)

See the posts below on Grafenstolz ( god dont know how to spell it !)
Trakehner stallion who has won a lot of eventing in France. 
http://www.trakehneronline.de/zucht/hengste/grafenstolz.html


----------



## volatis (22 November 2007)

Anything particular you want to improve on your mare? Or anything thats a real strong point you wouldn't want to lose?


----------



## huskimo12 (23 November 2007)

I would like to improve her paces she is part connemara so she is a bit kneey in her movement and would like something slightly bigger she is 15.2, otherwise she is great fo what i want 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thats why i would like TB or WB to put her too but its crazy how many are out there!


----------



## severnmiles (23 November 2007)

I don't think that there are many that really stand out as exceptional sires.


----------



## huskimo12 (23 November 2007)

I am thinking about going to see Mill law and catherston dance in the dark.  Anybody know of any of there babies or them?


----------



## Nickymac (23 November 2007)

I'd heard Mill Law babies can be a bit ordinary looking, but maybe they improve with age as they're doing well in the show ring. I really liked Catherston Liberator when I saw him in the flesh and he's proven himself eventing, but don't know much about Dance in the Dark.

I used to compete More Pokey and he seems to bring quality to the mares (he was full TB). He had an amazing temperament, ultra laid back. You can get his frozen semen from West Kington Stud.


----------



## katylee (23 November 2007)

Ben's Affaere

http://www.brendonhill-stallions.co.uk/index.htm

or any of them they are all so nice!


----------



## severnmiles (23 November 2007)

Des's Mill Law is quite plain but pretty, very correct but nothing says WOW!  I've heard similar things from others who have used ML.  The chessy mare always breeds the biggest foal but to ML she bred the smallest.


----------



## Haniki (23 November 2007)

Jumbo or one of his offspring?
http://www.grafhamstud.co.uk/


----------



## severnmiles (23 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I used to compete More Pokey and he seems to bring quality to the mares (he was full TB). He had an amazing temperament, ultra laid back. You can get his frozen semen from West Kington Stud. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mum looooves MP!


----------



## lifeslemons (23 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I used to compete More Pokey and he seems to bring quality to the mares (he was full TB). He had an amazing temperament, ultra laid back. You can get his frozen semen from West Kington Stud. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mum looooves MP! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto - very impressed!

I would second what was said about Mill Law yearlings etc being rather plain. Could you look into Windfall II, he's in America and my friend has just had some frozen semen flown over. He was in the Athens team and won Kentucky 4*. Can't get much better than that - almost lea the dressage at the Olympics. That would give you the paces you're looking for!


----------



## volatis (23 November 2007)

lifeslemons, do you know how much it cost your friend to ship it over? Did she just get enough for herself or is acting as his agent over here?
(yet another fabulous Trakehner eventing stallion :lol: )


----------



## lifeslemons (23 November 2007)

Hi, I believe that the semen was just over $3000, although I don't know how much shipping was. It did include collection, though.

You might be able to find some useful info here: http://www.newspringfarm.com/windfall

Good luck!


----------



## magic104 (23 November 2007)

Special Addition is a TB the only stallion son by Nickel King, he has a super temperment which is passed on.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/index.ph...l_font=1&amp;l=
He is not a commercial stallion &amp; does not get many mares which makes it hard to judge him as a stallion of performance offspring.


----------



## severnmiles (23 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I used to compete More Pokey and he seems to bring quality to the mares (he was full TB). He had an amazing temperament, ultra laid back. You can get his frozen semen from West Kington Stud. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mum looooves MP! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto - very impressed!

I would second what was said about Mill Law yearlings etc being rather plain. Could you look into Windfall II, he's in America and my friend has just had some frozen semen flown over. He was in the Athens team and won Kentucky 4*. Can't get much better than that - almost lea the dressage at the Olympics. That would give you the paces you're looking for! 

[/ QUOTE ]

My traks mother was by Habicht, Windfalls sire.


----------



## huskimo12 (24 November 2007)

I didnt really want to go down the AI route and particularly not frozen semen as had heard that it doesnt have the best rates.  But am only going on general chit chat havent done any research.  How effective (cost &amp; fertility) have people found it?


----------



## huskimo12 (24 November 2007)

Any ideas where I can find some photos or details on special edition  the link only gave his breeding history.

Am open to all suggetions have a list that keeps getting longer &amp; longer by the minute


----------



## huskimo12 (24 November 2007)

Am trying to arrange to see him he is lovely.
Has anyone heard of Dexter fourth?


----------



## sallyf (24 November 2007)

We stand two TB stallions in South Wales come and pay us a visit.
High Tension and Groomsbridge May I
Some pics if your interested.
These links will take you to pics of the stallions and there babies.

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h146/sallyf1/High%20Tension%20and%20foals/?start=all

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h146/sallyf1/May%20I%20and%20foals/?start=all


----------



## huskimo12 (24 November 2007)

I have high tension on my list of ones to see I have your number to call this week. What a coincidence!  have PM you!


----------



## dotty1 (24 November 2007)

What about Take it 2 the Limit at Hartpury??.  He is eventing with Jeanette Brakewell. I used him last year but sadly it didn't work out for me but hes lovely and doing very well.


----------



## alleycat (24 November 2007)

Can I echo Huskimo &amp; ask for any piccies / info on Special Edition? Anyone got any youngsters by him?


----------



## S_N (24 November 2007)

Sally, thank you so much for posting these links!!  I really enjoyed looking through those pictures!!  Your boys just don't do bad pics do they and their offspring are just a joy to look at!!  I've added one of them to my list, should I breed from B again!  Can you guess which one?


----------



## huskimo12 (24 November 2007)

Thanks for the link! How beautiful are those stallions? I had heard of Jumbo and come across some of his babies but thought he had finished standing at stud.  Brief encounter is fabulous!


----------



## ashbank (24 November 2007)

Godington Hannibal - competed at 4* level, has champions in most foal crops and has progeny out eventing.  Adds quality and refinement, and has good paces including an excellent walk and canter.  Fully approved for breeding Trakehner, SHBGB, AES - class one Elite performance tested.

http://www.godingtonstud.com

This is one of his I bred in 2006:


----------



## magic104 (24 November 2007)

There are nicer stallions then Dextre IMO &amp; his offsprings records are not nearly as good as say Jumbo's.  I did have a photo of Special Addition competiting, but seems to have gone along with the rest of the info after being eaten by the virus.  Will see if it is on photobucket, Nickel King was responsible for some good eventing stock.


----------



## Bossanova (24 November 2007)

Ashbank- your baby is gorgeous!!


----------



## S_N (24 November 2007)

Thank you for posting that link!  Your foal is delightful!!  What's the foals temperament like?  That's a reasonable stud fee too!  Hmmmm tempting......  I don't think I'm ever going to ride B - just too many gorgeous stallions out there!


----------



## magic104 (24 November 2007)

Another who has his 1st crop out competiting in dressage, SJ &amp; Eventing;
http://www.freckletonstud.co.uk/Stallions.htm

Up with the Lark was one that was suggested to me
Others out Eventing though not sure about their offspring (If Jumbo complimented the mare, I would be tempted to use him, though he is only available via AI now)
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/stallionsandstuds/418/82675.html
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/stallionsandstuds/418/49344.html
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/stallionsandstuds/418/62679.html
http://www.groomsbridgestud.co.uk/


----------



## S_N (24 November 2007)

STOP IT!!!!!!


----------



## ashbank (24 November 2007)

My Hannibal filly is a nice person as well as gorgeous - I have her older full sister in my broomare herd too.


----------



## lisaward (24 November 2007)

do you know much about the other stallion,contis they have??
i am a sucker for a grey ...
your foal is stunning by the way.


----------



## ashbank (24 November 2007)

Contis is a nice chap - obviously he is a much younger horse, and is unproven so far in sport, although he has been backed and is going well.  I think he will be aimed at the PAVO Eventing Championships next year.

He's got a nice temperament and is willing to please.  I actually went over to look at him this afternoon, and he was very smug about having a new person in the stable making a fuss of him!

He has nice well known bloodlines, and the grading panel in Germany last year were very impressed with him - he missed out on a premium by a nanosecond because he wasn't as mature then as they would have liked - but obviously he's had another year now to grow on.

I know both horses do natural cover and AI - and I know for a fact they are both well mannered about covering and are nice boys!

(I should probably add that the 2006 Hannibal filly was sold and I no longer own her - I retained the 2004 one, and didn't need two!)


----------



## lisaward (24 November 2007)

well if her new owners read this they will be pleased how many people are admiring her lol..

thanks for that re contis,blimey thats no 202 on my stallion list now..


----------



## severnmiles (24 November 2007)

But he has dodgy feet amongst other things, he was only graded on performance.  I remember seeing him at Dags when we stopped the night there.

Your 06 is a stunner though!


----------



## ashbank (24 November 2007)

Tell me about the dodgy feet - I know he had an injury, but I'm not aware of any congenital problem.  Thanks for the comment re foal - she is a nice girl.


----------



## Maggie2 (24 November 2007)

What other dodgy things does GH have SevernMistletoe?


----------



## severnmiles (24 November 2007)

I'm not saying on an open forum as HHO class it as defamatory.  Nothing to do with an injury.  It was Erhard who was telling me.

She is a smarty, what is the dam line?  Goddington stud were always one of my favs, I loved the little TB mare they graded a few years ago.  Have you shown her much?  Will she go eventing?


----------



## ashbank (24 November 2007)

She's out of my Gribaldi mare (also bred by Godington).  She went to the breed show with me when she was a foal, but her owner has been off with injury so she didn't get out this season!  I am sure she'll be out and about next season though - def one to watch!


----------



## huskimo12 (25 November 2007)

What a gorgoeous foal ashbank! what mare is he out of?


----------



## severnmiles (25 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
What a gorgoeous foal ashbank! what mare is he out of? 

[/ QUOTE ]

See previous post  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Gribaldi is a stunning stallion too.


----------



## ashbank (25 November 2007)

The foal is a super horse - actually, I know her older brother is on the market for sale at the moment, but I don't own him.  I think the foal I pictured shows how a more lightweight stallion (Hannibal in this case) can add further quality onto a lovely dressage bred mare - you get the best of both worlds!


----------



## ashbank (25 November 2007)

I've been thinking about this some more - happens when you're at work - and would like to add the following about Godington Hannibal:

I have worked in the past with this stallion, handling him on a day to day basis.  I can vouch that he has an excellent temperament, as well as good conformation and a wonderful performance record.  I have had five of his progeny myself, am due a foal in 2008 and have already booked a further mare in for next season.  I know and have worked with dozens more of his progeny - they all have a decent temperament and good work ethic and many of them are out there competing and they are all staying sound. He has champions from nearly every foal crop - the filly I have posted the picture of above is a typical Hannibal youngster, not anything out of the ordinary.

I would recommend anyone looking to use a lighterweight stallion with a proven competition and progeny record to visit Hannibal and evaluate him and his stock with their own eyes and an open mind rather than listening to anyone (me included) on the internet.  The facts speak for themselves, opinions can be clouded.







http://www.godingtonstud.com/hannibal.htm


----------



## only_me (25 November 2007)

Glenhill Gold? 
irish eventing stallion being placed at 2** and 3** level... also hes coloured 
	
	
		
		
	


	




my friend has just bred a fantastic little coloured filly off him 






and this is daddy

















hes 16.3 3/4 tb


----------



## lisaward (25 November 2007)

i wouldn't worry too much as i think people liked a stallion they would ask on here but still make their own mind by visiting him,

i think he looks great and has produced the goods for you so don't worry what pleases some doesn't always please all
we'd be boring if we were all the same ....


----------



## ashbank (25 November 2007)

I agree that people would probably make up their own minds by seeing a stallion - what makes me sad is that people may be put off going to see a stallion completely through reading things.

I breed coloureds and have read some downright nasty things about some stallions, but thankfully have had the sense to go and judge for myself!  Has worked out well in some cases, and I have gone on to use the stallion.


----------



## severnmiles (25 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree that people would probably make up their own minds by seeing a stallion - what makes me sad is that people may be put off going to see a stallion completely through reading things. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I take it that is aimed at me.  If you want to discuss stallions on open forums please be ready for them to be ripped to shreds on here, many good stallions have been but it won't put people off if they're keen.  I have my opinions and you have yours, like I say his record speaks for itself but conformation is extremely important in an event horse hence classes such as BYEH, Pavo in-hand and BEF.  Its also the reason for gradings.


----------



## ashbank (25 November 2007)

No, it wasn't aimed at you in particular, SM - I was actually thinking of a different stallion when I wrote that comment. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I agree with your points about the importance of grading - the German Trakehner Verband do NOT grade horses purely on competition results.  They may invite a competition animal to be presented for grading partially on the basis of results, but the horse then has to go through exactly the same grading procedure as would a 2yo colt.


----------



## severnmiles (25 November 2007)

They're a heck of alot more lenient once something proves itself in competition though!  If that wasn't the case then why would some failed 2y.o's who later prove themself in competition grade?  They're conformation, movement e.t.c hasn't changed so what other reason would they grade once they have a comp record when they failed as a 2y.o?


----------



## ashbank (25 November 2007)

I think a horse will look much better at maturity than as a 2 year old.  I've got pictures from when my mares were graded at three, and they look 100% better now that they are mature. I don't believe there would be any vast difference between mares and stallions - especially in a slow to mature breed like the Trakehners.


----------



## sw123 (25 November 2007)

We have a mill law now 3yo and he's fab. Woudl agree as babies they're not flash flash but he's gone out and won at county shows, he was 2nd overall in the BEF futurity 3yo thing this year with exceptional marks and we've just backed him and his fab temperament is coming through - 3yo happy hacking round the village even on bin day! Showing a lovely loose jump too. While he isn't the one you'd go wow at on the yard, he has good paces, good conformation and a great jump. If all those things go together with his lovely attitude that must make something quite useful?!


----------



## magic104 (25 November 2007)

This was the only photo I could find, though he stands in Herts nr Chorley wood (I think), he is known for his outstanding temperment.






Nickel King was responsible for siring King William ridden by Mary King.  Bemish as he is known at home is only 15.3hh which is unusal for a Nickel King offspring as most of his were at least 16hh.


----------



## volatis (25 November 2007)

The TV cant really refuse to grade a stallion that has proven itself at international level can they. And I know Hannibal's excellent competition record was very important in his being considered for grading.

I like to go and see a stallion in the flesh too but have also taken the odd risk and bred to one I havent seen, like Don Ricoss last year. If you can't go and see a stallion in the flesh then gathering as much info as you can, good and bad, is essential. I have bred to stallions that have had real bad mouthing from other SOs but I went with my gut instinct and it paid off. Opinions are just opinions but I like to hear the good and bad and then come to my own conclusions.


----------



## alleycat (26 November 2007)

Would have to agree totally with Volatis. I like to hear as much as possible from all sources, then weigh it up and make my own decision.

I'm not a stallion owner, but if I were, &amp; my horse were to be discussed at all, I think I'd prefer the bad comments out in the open: so I could refute them.

On the other hand, as a mare owner, you quickly hear all the nice things about a stallion, but you only hear about the negatives on the grapevine, where its difficult to find out if they are true or not. This can't be right.


----------



## huskimo12 (27 November 2007)

Tell me about it!  I have a favourite but am going to see at least 6 on my shortlist so that i can make an informed decision.  This forum has also made me widen my view I had really only thought about TB or WB to put her to but am now considering trak &amp; a selle francais!

It is such a mine field as what may be right for my mare may not be for another especially as she is a quirkly little thing luckily it personality that makes her complicated not being marish!  

I have sent out some emails to a couple of studs and am also going to see a someone from heres stallion when i get some times sorted with other studs as would like to see a couple together so can compare them fairly. 

I shall let you all know how my progress with stallions is coming on.

Unfortunatley spoke to the Criminal laws stud today and he is unlikey to be standing at stud this year 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am however very excited about going to see brief encounter he is by Jumbo and looks lovely hopefully be seeing him soon  
	
	
		
		
	


	





anyway good luck to anyone else who is searching for that perfect stallion an let me know how you get on 

thanks for eveyones advice increased my short list to about 20 stallions


----------



## lisaward (27 November 2007)

quote
thanks for eveyones advice increased my short list to about 20 stallions 

tell me about it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanne (28 November 2007)

have a look at Mourne Mountains (TB) stands at Busk Hill Stud in Yorkshire, fab paces &amp; lovely temperament, both of which he throws to offspring


----------



## Darkhorse (28 November 2007)

My friend has a TB Eventing Stallion... Tanodaman. 

He is about 16HH Grey, he was on Mel Brittains yard as a youngster but never raced. He has quite a good bloodline, so Im told but I no nothing about TB's ! 

She only lets him cover half a dozen mares a year, all his youngstock have lovely natures and nice confirmation. They are doing a varity of things, eventing, SJ and showing. 

Performance wise he is very versatile, Events and shows. He has a fantastic nature and is easy to be around, he younstock take after him for that.

If you want anymore info PM me.


----------



## KenRehill (4 January 2008)

Jaguar is the most talked about stallion in eventing right now, as he covered Headley's Brittania, The Wexford Lady, Fachoudette, Winsome Adante's mum and two sisters, Welton Vivat and Bruce Davidson's Jam.  Here's his link:

http://www.frenchstallions.org/french_stallion_detail.php?stallion=2007009

He's sold with live foal guarantee, and the semen is superb quality.


----------



## TURBOBERT (7 January 2008)

Mill Law foals fab - but what about one of the young sires ie Up With the Lark or Run with the Mill - both fab eventing lines.  I personally would put a clean bred horse (or near enough) to a Connie.  TB/Con is a fab mix.  What about Weston Justice?


----------



## huskimo12 (8 January 2008)

my mare is TBxConnemara.  Will have a look at the other two you recommended though thanks as i am not intending on selling the foal I am more than happy to use a young sire in fact the op 2 on my list are young sires one is


----------



## TURBOBERT (8 January 2008)

Actually - it could be Run 'of' the Mill not 'with' - sorry.  Both highly thought of.


----------

